# bus to lisbon ??



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been told there's a bus that goes from Castanheira de Pera to Lisbon at 8.30 am, does anyone know how long it takes and whether it goes anywhere near the airport or how you would get to the airport from wherever the bus finally stops??lane:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you'll find it stops at FdV, CdP & PG at this end and at the airport and probably 1 or 2 other stops at that end. - Ask at any of the bus stations at this end for schedules & prices.


----------



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi 
I recently took the is on bus from Avalar to Lisbon which I believe starts in FdV it when to the Rede bus company depot in Lisbon, I then took a Taxi to the airport
Suggest you get the Rede Expresso app on you phone it gives all their routes 
Paul


----------



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello, once at the bus station, you can take the Aerobus, which is right outside the door of the bus
station, directly to the airport. It costs approximately €6.00 or a taxi is €15.00. The bus to Lisbon takes approx 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks everyone for all the info.


----------

